# Help with fit - Cervélo P1 sizing



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

I've started racing this year and I am getting pretty serious about it. So much that I'm considering to buy a dedicated TT bike and while shopping around, the Cervélo P1 came out on top of my potential contenders. The P1 really offers great value and it fits my budget.

Now the only remaining question is : what size should I get? The only shop that sells Cervélo around here seems to care more about sales volume than customer service and I'm not sure I trust them for a proper fit on a TT bike. I want to make sure that they get the right frame size for me when I place my order. At least, if the frame size is right, I can tweak the rest myself over time.

To give you an idea of my body build, here are my measurements :

Height : 1m79 (a hair above 5'10")
Inseam : 84 cm (33")
Arms : I do not have precise measurements, but I know my arms are longer than average.
...and, not that it matters much for frame sizing, but I am also very flexible.

My current ride : 56cm Cannondale CAAD4 with a 120mm stem. The CAAD4's top tube is 56cm long according to Cannondale's geometry charts. This set-up fits me like a glove.

Based on all this info, what do you think will be the best frame size for me?


----------



## snail male (May 13, 2009)

I can only give you an idea of what's working for me: I'm on a P2 SL (previous name for P1) and am somewhere around 5' 9.5" with a 33" inseam also. Riding a 54, and enjoying it quite a bit. Still need to get a serious fit done, but it's looking like I have the leeway for most ordinary adjustments... nothing's pushed to limits. If I understand correctly, the word on the street is to go one size down from your road bike, so perhaps a 54 would be in your ballpark??

S.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, it does give me a point of reference. I think my half-an-inch longer upper body only means I'll need a longer stem than you do, but that would be about it!

I'll see with the bike shop when/if I buy a TT bike this winter. If they say I should get the 54cm, at least, I'll know they're not out of the track 

Thanks again for dropping in! Your answer came in at a moment where I thought my thread was going into oblivion


----------

